# Interview with Sibil - Roelly Winklaar's Trainer



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

_But first,_ a jealous rant! 

Have you???as a kid, perhaps???ever wished to be built like the Incredible Hulk for just one day? Well, that's me and Sibil's hair. I've never had thick hair and so it never really bothered me when I started to go bald. _Meh_. When it got beyond the point of "creative combing and styling" I just shaved it all off, but, yeah, for _just one day_ I'd love to sport some "Sibil spikes!" 

  







And now the interview, found @ *Print Page - Interview with Sibil - Roelly Winklaar's Trainer*

I had a chance to sit down and talk to Sibil ... Roelly's trainer and  friend. She is one of the most honest and straight forward people I have  met. Here is some of the q and a from that conversation ... 

*1.  When did Roelly get serious about bb and decide to try and become a  pro? *
Six years ago after a horrible car accident that almost cost  him his life.

*2. How long have you been working with him?*
We've  been working together for two years. Roelly was looking for someone to  take him that step further. He was curious about my techniques as a  trainer and picked me. I will readily admit that I have played a major  part in the improvements he has made. I have pushed him and made him see  the potential he has. And not to worry about what others say ... to  train and become the best.

*3. How long have you been training  others? *
30years ... sometimes it feels like just yesterday that I  started and other times it feels like a lifetime

*4. Is Roelly  the first bodybuilder you've had under your training that has turned  pro?*
Yes and I am very proud that I have been given the chance to  work with such an amazing bodybuilder and person

*5. What  makes you different from all the other trainers out there?*
My  honesty. I care about the people in my care. They are not just clients  but they are my family. I also don't put too much stock on drugs to  built or take the body further ... to me it's training ... training and  more training. I care about their health and well being. I am outspoken.  I have gotten into trouble... have been suspended from attending  competitions worldwide because I stood up for my beliefs. And I will  fight for my athletes.

*6. If you could change one thing right  now about Roelly what would it be?*
His posing. He needs to pose  better to show off his physique. I am looking for a ballet coach to  teach him how to move better, pose better and make use of his muscles. I  want his movements to flow. I would like for him to be able to pose  like the guys from the 80/90's. Those guys knew how to make the muscular  body look beautiful.

*7. What is it you admire about Roelly  and make you believe in him?*
He's a man of his word. He has  gotten offers to find another trainer, but he has told me from day one,  that the only trainer he wants is me. He knows what it took to get this  far, and sees no reason to make changes that could only do damage to his  progress. He trusts in us. He has been told to succeed he needs a new  and younger trainer. Roelly and I have been through many ups and downs  ... we will continue doing this together and in the end I know he will  become one of the best.

*8. Is there one guy that Roelly would  like to place ahead of?*
Yes... he wants to beat Branch Warren  onstage. Since he's been in bodybuilding, that is the one man he would  like to be able to say he placed higher than.

*9. What changes  does he want to see as far as his physique goes?*
He wants be able  to have a back like Kai and a similar body to either Dex or Kevin  Levrone. He favours that type of "classical" body ... not the big bulky  bodies of today.

*10. Is there anything in this sport that  bothers Roelly?*
The negative comments online ... he does get  upset and even angry when he reads the comments people make. Especially  the last one about him not having a back. He works so hard on his body,  that when he reads those things, he feels like he failed. I tell him to  put that in the back ... and use it to be better, improve on those  things people are quick to judge him on. The harder he trains the better  he will be in the end.

*11. What is next in store for you and  him?*
The New York Pro show. Roelly feels that is the show he  needs to show he deserves his Olympia qualification. He feels that  people might think he got handed a gift and should have placed lower. He  wants to prove to them they are wrong. So when we get back to Holland,  we will work on improving his weak points. We want to show up with the  best package and quiet those negative people.

Thank you Sibil for  sharing with us and for allowing me to ask these questions.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 22, 2012)

Great Trainer, seen plenty of footage


----------



## charley (Jun 22, 2012)

........ nice read...........


----------

